# Open Savings Account



## abbas63 (Jun 20, 2012)

Which is the best bank to open a Savings Account in Dubai???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Take a look at Compare Credit Cards, Personal Finance, Loans, Insurance, RakBank Loans in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait- Souqalmal.com for independent comparative information on all accounts.


----------

